# What kind of wool is used in comforter fill?



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have seen some really nice looking comforters in Costco with loose wool fiber as the filling. I would be interested in trying to make something like that and was wondering if you ladies had "loose wool fiber" for sale?

I would attach a link but cannot find it in the costco.com site.

Thanks.
Alison


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I would say it could be anything, most likely the cheapest wool available. If you are lucky it will be from "meat" sheep, usually a southdown breed. The wool from these sheep generally doesn't felt, so you could machine wash it. I would make sure the wool is tacked down really well in many places. That way if you do machine wash the comforters the wool will not shift around. Years ago I bought two wool comforters for my kids. They were used for years and well loved. I still have them and they have been machine washed several times, usually just hung to air on a clothesline annually.

If you want to make your own wool comforter it would be best if you could get a mill to card the wool into large or huge batts. The woolen mills in my old hometown used to sell wool batts encased in gauze or very thin muslin, specifically for quilting or some such thing.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

My local woolen mill sells wool quilt batting which is quite lovely. My mom's used it in quilts she has made.


----------

